# Ruger 77 tange saftey trigger adjustment.



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Still looking for information on adjusting the factory adjustable trigger on the two rifles I own. The 243 is not so bad but the 220 swift is off the 75 once scale before it breaks. I really believe it is top secret thing as I have been searching the net for years and can only find out how to hone the trigger on a MK II.

No, before I spend money on a aftermarket trigger I am going to buy a Remington. I have found at least 4 different sites that walk you thru the steps to adjust the factory trigger and have done it my self , even the Model 7.

I really would not mind a 22 Cheetah Remington.







 Al


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Really the only thing that can be done is to buff and polish them. Duane in Tappen and Kurt at the Outdoorsman in Fargo are about the best at this from my personal experience!


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

Have you considered letting Ruger take care of it. At least contact them to see if anything can be done. They have great customer service.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

driggy said:


> Have you considered letting Ruger take care of it. At least contact them to see if anything can be done. They have great customer service.


The factory will not touch a trigger. The trigger pulls today are terrible because they are trying to lawyer proof their product. Contact a good smith. Also, the best thing may be just to replace it which isn't a tough job to do yourself.

Check these out: http://www.brownells.com/search/index.h ... &ksubmit=y

I simply replaced the trigger spring on my Browning A Bolt in 300WSM and it's like a different rifle. Triggers are so important. I remember reading an article a few years back where six outdoor writers were at this shooting range. They had come on an invitation for an experiment. First they had them all shoot custom expensive rifles, then they had them shoot plane Jane out of the box rifles that a gunsmith had worked the triggers. Every one of those six shooters shot the cheap out of the box rifle better than the customs costing five to ten times as much money.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Well Ruger will adjust the trigger for a fee to 3 pounds. Problem is the FFL needed to ship the rifle to them, pay a gun shop a fee. Then the fee for the shipping it's self and another shipping fee to get it back and the fee again to the FFL holder. 
Not worth all the fees to me.
Shopping for a Remington 700 I can have rebarreled 22cal. Once found will probably sell the Ruger to pay for the 700 and barrel.

 Al


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

The Brownings are hands down the easiest trigger to adjust. You can either buy replacement springs, or just clip a couple of coils off and keep trying it until you get it like you want it. Seriously takes maybe 4 minutes to adjust a perfect trigger.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Remington model 7 and 700 have 3 little screws you can adjust just with a screw driver and a trigger pull scale. There are at least 4 different sites on the internet that walk you thru the steps and test for safety.
This is the one I used for mine.

http://www.snipercountry.com/Articles/R ... iggers.asp

 Al


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I'm surprised Ruger will work the trigger. Remington didn't even want to send me a screw for my trigger. I had my rifle (Remington 700) go off when I closed the bolt a few years ago and when I called Remington they sent a new trigger out fast. They would not send it to me, but sent it to a local dealer. At least that time they responded. I see they have a recall on that trigger now.

http://www.remington.com/pages/news-and ... seven.aspx


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

alleyyooper said:


> Remington model 7 and 700 have 3 little screws you can adjust just with a screw driver and a trigger pull scale. There are at least 4 different sites on the internet that walk you thru the steps and test for safety.
> This is the one I used for mine.
> 
> http://www.snipercountry.com/Articles/R ... iggers.asp
> ...


just buy a timney and be done with it. even adjusted rem triggers i dont like as much as the feel of the timney.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

alleyyooper said:


> Well Ruger will adjust the trigger for a fee to 3 pounds. Problem is the FFL needed to ship the rifle to them, pay a gun shop a fee. Then the fee for the shipping it's self and another shipping fee to get it back and the fee again to the FFL holder.
> Not worth all the fees to me.
> Shopping for a Remington 700 I can have rebarreled 22cal. Once found will probably sell the Ruger to pay for the 700 and barrel.
> 
> Al


You don't need to take your rifle to an ffl holder to ship it to the manufacturer or to have the manufacturer ship it back to you. If you own the gun you can ship it and receive it. At least that is how it is here in ND. I have had 2 handguns that had small things that needed to be fixed and both were picked up at my home by Fedex and delivered back to my home by Fedex on the manufacturers dime.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

You have to put up with dumb or uneducated clerks here even trying to ship a Muzzle loader let alone a true listed firearm.

I just took it to see what a gun smith could do with it. Got to talk to the smith about it. He said not many of those old Ruger's had those factory adjustable 3 screw triggers. He figured less than 5000 made and most on a 77V platform.
Any way for $30.00 he will have it down to 2.5 pounds in short order. Should get it back by the end of the week.

 Al


----------



## huffmanite (Apr 15, 2014)

Bought a used Ruger tang safety several years ago. Didn't like its trigger pull and played around with it, but didn't really do much to improve it. Discovered that Rifle Basix makes a trigger sear for the tang safety, cost was under $50 and think I bought it from Midway. This is not a complete trigger assembly, just the trigger.

It made a huge difference in my trigger pull. Went to something well under a two lb trigger pull.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Had this Ruger 77 in 220 swift for several years now. Have never been happy with the trigger pull on it so find my self using the Remington 700 bdl 243 for coyotes more than the swift. Have searched the web for several years for a web site that tells how to adjust the trigger with no luck. Finally broke down and took it to a smith a friend of a friend recommended.
First thing he told me was that there were not that many Ruger's with that type of trigger made, most were in the V model so that is why I couldn't find any information on the three screw adjuster.
Any way for $30.00 he kept it for a few days, I got it back at the end of last week. Sun came out yesterday and I found I didn't have any pressing things to do so took the swift to my back yard range.

New one last fall.










After a bit of 50 yard work (about 10 rounds) since the action had been out of the stock to get it sighted in again for 200 yards I took a trailer load of water filled milk jugs to a cut bank on the creek flood plain. Range was 175 ranged yards. Was a lot of fun watching those jugs explode and the water fly. One I had stapled a chunk of card board to a tree with the jug in front. A 55gr. Hornady A max exploded the jug but not even a tiny bump in the card board that bullet just exploded it seemed.
I also shot some 55gr, Sierra spire points the normal load I had worked up., they exploded the milk jugs but didn't do the damage that the A Maxes did. Finally the rain clouds rolled back in so I packed things up so to get out of the rain. I went back and got the scrap jugs when it cleared in the evening.

Sure like that trigger now and nothing like exploding water jugs for range work. Can't hardly wait to try those A maxes on a coyote.

just went thru the ballistic chart for the round I load for the swift and with a 300 yard zero it is 1.5 inches low at 100 yards a tiny bit high at 200 yards dead on of course at 300 yards. Guys I hunt with think it is faster than the 22 Chaeta one of them has but I haven't seen any of his load data.

Home made sun shade.





 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Looked out the front door window Wednesday morning and a possum was messing with one of the bee hives. grabbed the swift racked a 55gr. A Max in stepped out the door. Took a rest against the side of the house squeezed that great trigger, was surprised when it went off and exploder the head of that now good possum. Ya only 230 feet in the yard.
I just love this rifle now with the trigger fixed.

 Al


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I'm glad you had good luck with that smith. I always think the most important thing for a gun to be accurate is the crown, but the most important thing for a shooter to be accurate is the trigger.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

I sure agree on the trigger! IMO it's the most important part of the gun/ ammo/ shooter team!


----------

